# how long can i stay in my own country once i receive Australian PR



## amancingh (Jan 20, 2013)

Guys,

I have applied for a PR for Australia & was wondering if i can still retain PR by going once to twice to Australia for sometime and move back.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi amancingh, 

you have to travel to Australia once within a year of the date that your PPC or medicals were conducted (whichever comes earlier). You do not even have to leave the airport to validate your visa. Your PR allows you to travel for 5 years, so you can come and go as you please. However, you should inform yourself about the long-term implications of not _using_ your PR. If you do not spend a certain amount of time in Australia during these 5 years you won't be able to apply for citizenship or a resident return visa (which extends your travel allowance). However, you could move over towards the very end of the validity and stay in Australia infidelity, as long as you do not wish to travel. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## amancingh (Jan 20, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi amancingh,
> 
> you have to travel to Australia once within a year of the date that your PPC or medicals were conducted (whichever comes earlier). You do not even have to leave the airport to validate your visa. Your PR allows you to travel for 5 years, so you can come and go as you please. However, you should inform yourself about the long-term implications of not _using_ your PR. If you do not spend a certain amount of time in Australia during these 5 years you won't be able to apply for citizenship or a resident return visa (which extends your travel allowance). However, you could move over towards the very end of the validity and stay in Australia infidelity, as long as you do not wish to travel.
> 
> ...


Hello Monika,

Thanks for your response. So, once i get my PR, i can go there and come back to my native country..and may be after 2 or 3 years i can go back and stay for 2 years on a stretch in Aus. Can i apply for jobs in the meanwhile from my home country and once i have any kind of confirmation , i can settle their. Moreover do i need to work with a particular employer for considerable amount of time?

Many Thanks!
Aman


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi aman, 

yes, you can do all of the above. However, as already mentioned you should be aware of the criteria you would have to fulfill for citizenship or RRV - just to ensure there are no bad surprises down the road. 

Recommended reading: 
Resident Return Visas (Subclasses 155 and 157)
Application process for Australian citizenship


----------

